# Question about glue squeeze out and removal



## mncamperguy (Jan 30, 2013)

I always watch/read that after 30-45 minutes you can remove the clamps and scrape away the squeeze out, the question I have is do you put the clamps back on or just leave the piece alone until fully cured?

i.e. gluing up an endgrain cutting board, can it be pulled from the clamps before it is fully cured and the squeeze out scraped off?


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

If I take the clamps off, I intend to leave them off and would not take them off until I know the glue is set. I do this a lot but if I don't need the clamps I leave it alone for a few hours. Typically for me as long as I won't stress the boards by taking off the clamps, I dont mind taking them off after 30 minutes, but only if I really need the clamps. I would not consider working with the glued piece though until it has had time to fully cure. Also I will wipe off as much of the excess glue as possible before it completely dries, since it will be easier to sand later. I just use a little water on a paper towel and be careful not to wipe glue back on to the piece. Then take a dry paper towel and wipe it so not leave it wet.

David


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

I use a wood chisel to scrape off the droplets off after they skim over some. The droplets are not fully dry but they are not real wet either. They are more like rubber I guess would be the term for them.. The chisel I use is a old one that I keep just for this purpose.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Depending on the clamp location on a particular project, I wipe off any excess glue with a damp rag/sponge.

May use a chisel or cab scraper, for the remaining glue.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I also wash off the excess glue off unless I will be running the glued board through a planer. Scraping the glue off doesn't get what penetrates into the wood and takes a lot of sanding to get below it. On some woods you can also have glue tear out chips of wood when scraping it off.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

I usually remove clamps after 1-2hrs, scrape off glue, and then reapply clamps for another 18 hrs or so..... Haven't had any issues or any of the 30+ cutting boards I've done so far.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I use all methods. Wet rag, chisel, my fav is a cabinet scraper. Let it dry and sand it out do my level best not to have much squeeze out.

You have to be careful when cleaning it off with a wet rag. You could be just smearing it around. 

Al


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I let the glue set for 30-45 minutes in the clamps, then un-clamp and take care of squeezout, usually with a chisel. After that time, the glue has skinned over and it cleans up fairly well. At that time, the glue has also developed enough strength to hold everything together, though you shouldnt stress it for 24ish hours.

Ive never liked the damp cloth method for cleaning glue on the workpiece. Seems like a fantastic way to spread glue all over everything and mess up the finish. Cleaning a workbench however, the wet rag it my best friend


----------



## Passin Thru (Jan 29, 2015)

I use old credit cards and unused ones. Get them everyday in the mail it seems. They work well for scrapers.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Passin Thru said:


> I use old credit cards and unused ones. Get them everyday in the mail it seems. They work well for scrapers.


They work great for glue spreaders too!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If your are running it through a planer the glue needs removed. I always use my drum sander to flatten a glue up. Fully cured glue doesn't hurt the sandpaper. Unless I used to much glue, I usually don't bother to remove squeeze out.


----------

